# Nafa sale



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, who was right? Nuff said.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Must say, I'm even shocked. Selling the Mi. **** now, if that's what you want to call it.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

The otter are dirt cheap. Just the best of the best at low$$$. There's nobody in the room. All going to a handful of speculators. You'll never buy them cheaper. This is playing out like the crash of "87 on most articles. Wish I was in Toronto, and had some spare $$$$. Roger


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Roger is correct for those of you who were not trapping during that era.
May 19, 2014
_
"NAFA opened its Wild Fur sale today amid challenging conditions following a difficult ranch mink sale. Given the reality of much cheaper mink prices, Wild Fur is now struggling to find its own niche in the international fur market.

The day started with a large offering of Can/Am Sable which sold 70%, at declining prices, meeting resistance throughout. A record offering of nearly 800,000 Raccoons sold approximately 25% at a significantly reduced price level. Muskrats were the exception for the day which sold 100% at somewhat firm prices. Wild Mink sold 36%, Fisher sold 78% and Otter sold 17%. The Wild Fur sale continues tomorrow with Beaver, Coyote, Lynx, Lynx Cats and Wild Fox.

The ranch Silver Fox sale saw bigger sizes and better goods mainly withdrawn."_


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I've only got one cat in this fight and since it's the only MI cat I've killed rather than released I'm very interested even in this down market. My cat is on the 1st page of the North Central catalog. This cat was a 27.5lb tom caught on the 11th of December. I'm pretty anal with all of my put-ups so maybe I slipped-up enough to not get into the Northern grades. Don't know since this cat was my 1st. Regardless the $$ and the market, his grade is very important and should be a good representation of our cats at least in my part of the State.

497614	XXL-XL *SEL PL 1-2	40	

This is what he looked like that morning. If you're wondering about how he's shown, I had to hang him up with my catch-pole so I could get a photo.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks, Seldom. The fur market as we know it will take years to recover. For those of you who reaped the benefit of the past boom, remember it. I just can't believe the way that they let our section **** go, and the mink..... The stuff was DUMPED, period. Dollar for dollar, it's worse than '87.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Except i think you meant december 11. I remember those yrs


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

any idea on averages? **** and rat?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

ottertrapper said:


> Except i think you meant december 11. I remember those yrs


Thanks Kurt, correction made!:yikes:


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Sparky23 said:


> any idea on averages? **** and rat?


http://www.nafa.ca/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/2014-05-19-ENG.pdf


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Sparky23 said:


> any idea on averages? **** and rat?


 It will take a long period of time for all the Mi. type **** to sell. When it is all said and done, I believe ave. will be maybe 5-6, after comm.. This is all the ****. The guy with a handful of **** could ave. anywhere. The rats were again the stellar item. Kind of held their own, off a dollar on a lot of the grades. I think that today will be another shocker.
Going to put a lot of the supply folks out of business, and the trapping mags, we might get down to one. Not nearly as many country buyers.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Had to quit watching the beaver sale. Unbelievable. Now's the time to plan a trip to Canada and pick up some real steals. Going to the June sale at Northbay, if they're still going to have it.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Coyotes. Another shining star. Excellent $$ and clearances. Good item to target next season.


----------



## Watersmt (Jan 28, 2011)

$18.29 beaver average for us. The rats did well at $12.67 average though. I guess the rats paid for the expenses to trap beaver.

But we don't do this for the money right?


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

furandhides said:


> Going to put a lot of the supply folks out of business, and the trapping mags, we might get down to one. Not nearly as many country buyers.


I predict business @ Moyle Mink, Fritz Furs and the like will increase.
The wife wants some more fur garments and I kept telling her "when the market slips". Time to visit Fritz.This years spring beaver (under ice) pelts will be shipped to Moyle Mink for future mittens or maybe a blanket.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Watersmt said:


> $18.29 beaver average for us. The rats did well at $12.67 average though. I guess the rats paid for the expenses to trap beaver.
> 
> But we don't do this for the money right?


 Beaver, did they all sell? How many? The catalog shows most bought back. The LM and down VERY cheap. Just curious. Roger


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

hillbillie said:


> I predict business @ Moyle Mink, Fritz Furs and the like will increase.
> The wife wants some more fur garments and I kept telling her "when the market slips". Time to visit Fritz.This years spring beaver (under ice) pelts will be shipped to Moyle Mink for future mittens or maybe a blanket.


 Yeah, The tanneries like low fur$$$. Great time to get stuff tanned when they're cheap. Looks like the cats are doing well, at least the western stuff.


----------



## Watersmt (Jan 28, 2011)

furandhides said:


> Beaver, did they all sell? How many? The catalog shows most bought back. The LM and down VERY cheap. Just curious. Roger


I don't give quantities, just something personal. I will tell you this though, we had a high of $24.00 and a low of $5.00. However we shouldn't have even sent the $5.00 skin. 

We had about half bought back, but I believe some will sell in PT.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

OK. Thanks. Looks like the cats are doing very well, mainly a Russian item. So they can't say that the problems in Russia are having a negative effect. Apparently, they just didn't want the ****. The low beaver $$ is really tough.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Well my question has been answered! To make it easier for those folks to understand and put into perspective who don't have access to the auction catalogs, my cat was in the 14th Lot out of 253 Lots. It went for $210 where the Top Lot North Central cat went for $240. I am very satisfied to say the least for now knowing where my area's cats placed in the catalog. This knowledge meant as much, if not a little more to me than the $$, but of course the $$ are always good!!. Looks like I'll have to plan on taking another next season.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Seldom, congrats on the cat. It looked like a dandy. Cats are selling well. Mich. type reds selling at around $30. You guys who sold the reds at the state assoc. auctions should thank their lucky stars. The buyers, not so much so. Grays up soon.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

A handful of the top lots in the 25-35 range. After that, no interest. Asking $$$ in the 10-20 range. Basically unsold.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

furandhides said:


> Coyotes. Another shining star. Excellent $$ and clearances. Good item to target next season.


Roger might be looking for coyotes next year, it is hard to believe. 

Jim


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

James Dymond said:


> Roger might be looking for coyotes next year, it is hard to believe.
> 
> Jim


 Gonna have to buy one of those skinning machines. It's also getting very expensive disposing of the fur house waste. OK, I'm looking for coyotes next season. That's hard for me to believe. LOL


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

furandhides said:


> Gonna have to buy one of those skinning machines. It's also getting very expensive disposing of the fur house waste. OK, I'm looking for coyotes next season. That's hard for me to believe. LOL


Not to side track the discussion, but you can built a skinning machine for about half of what you would pay someone if you have any welding ability. I have almost 'zero' welding skills and made mine for the cost of the winch, and a case of beer in return for a half day on my buddies stick welder.... of course the steel I used was scrap that I picked up from various places, so that may take some time to find ~ craigslist and yardsales 

-Chris


----------

